# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  River city open - Wanganui

## Uplandstalker

having not yet shot my first grading match and cannot see any in the South Island until later next year, I might venture north to Wanganui in February.

Is anyone else thinking of this match?

----------


## R93

Yup. I am definitely going and pretty sure gimp wants to.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Towely

Yep, and the nationals, HB summer invitational, speed nats, wanganui classic and 3 gun nats. Busy shooting schedule the next 6 months.

----------


## nzfubz

Can't make it this time but highly recommend the RCO, was an awesome event this year.

----------


## Kscott

River City Open is a hoot, on one stage there used to be an old Robinson helicopter that you had to start with both hands on the controls, then jump out and shoot. And a couple of decent long range options too. Range is on the road to the airport, quite a few shooters also stay at 151 on London motel - Wanganui Accommodation, Wanganui Hotels Serviced Apartments Wanganui . 

2015 Comp had 19 Classic, 27 Open, 40 Production, 2 Revolver, 28 Standard shooters. Plus 1 x DQ.

Last years results to get an indication of stage time.
http://www.pistolnz.org.nz/media/69230/overall.pdf

----------


## ash105

Yup, it's a well run comp, so is the Wanganui classic. The Hawkes bay invitational will probably be postponed till March

----------


## gimp

I'm keen but it depends on work... I think I have that weekend off.

----------


## R93

> I'm keen but it depends on work... I think I have that weekend off.


It is 3 months away. Don't DOC have leave apps?
Hope you're going so we can split the drive etc.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

Prob cheaper to fly?

----------


## kiwijames

> Prob cheaper to fly?


And less traumatic.

----------


## R93

> And less traumatic.


Eat a dick ball bags😆

Ford owners are almost lower than waikato drinkers. Don't make bring out my statistics again.😆
Besides you're just not used to the power and handling of the mighty hilux.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Prob cheaper to fly?


When I looked at going to the Nats flying was a fuck around as we would need a day either side in order to attend.
We can have a look I spose. 
KJ will drive down from HB to ferry us around.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## specweapon

I'll aim to go, pretty quiet time of year for work

----------


## Uplandstalker

Entry is in and and flying to P. North and hitching a ride from a mate from there.

Is anyone else confirmed yet?

----------


## Towely

Yeeeep

----------


## R93

No. New job causing me to miss it. 
I was really looking forward to it but I fly out a week before the shoot.

Good luck to everyone going from the forum. 
The calander looks pretty quiet after that shoot for a while as well, which is a bit of a shame.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mufasa

The Double Tap and North Islands haven't been put on the calendar, I'm not sure when they intend to shoot them but if I had to guess the DT would be the first weekend of April.

----------


## R93

Aarrggg!
It rips my undies that heaps of shooting sports I am interested in, schedule good shoots at that time of year. 
I think even our club 3gun was going to be around that time until a few of us had a whinge.



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## res

It's sure a busy time of year in the shooting world, and not just shooting-so if your also into other things then you just can't do  everything

----------


## R93

You're right there mate. A lot of things seem to fall around the roar and opening weekend.
I still love getting in the hills with my son or good mates enough not to miss it for a comp shoot or the like. 


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Uplandstalker

For those going, good luck and might see you there. Ill be the one with a Shadow shooting C's, D's with a few misses and the odd No Shot for good measure.

----------


## Tommy

I'm going down that way for a wedding next weekend. The flights were expensive on the days we wanted to fly down (this was 2 months ago), so just decided to go down a day early and fly back a day late to save $600 on tickets and make a long weekend of it. Just clicked why there was such a demand for flights on those days when a mate said he was competing. I'm going to come and watch for a few hours, see you all there

----------


## Reindeer

> I'm going down that way for a wedding next weekend. The flights were expensive on the days we wanted to fly down (this was 2 months ago), so just decided to go down a day early and fly back a day late to save $600 on tickets and make a long weekend of it. Just clicked why there was such a demand for flights on those days when a mate said he was competing. I'm going to come and watch for a few hours, see you all there


Yeah mate with this on the Drag racing and Firemans combat challenge its a busy weekend in Wangas. Think the fire service booked most of the seats, 70 odd flying in friday out sunday and about the same from palmy airport.

----------


## Tommy

I'm on the 8am flight from Dorkland to Wanganui, and back on the 9am tuesday flight. Haven't been to the River City before, I'm quite looking forward to it!

----------


## Uplandstalker

So, after a number of rounds and a few stage re-shoots for some squads, it's over. As mentioned above, a number of C's and D's and far to many No Shoots, I finished middle of the order. A bit disappointed, but learnt heaps and hard a great time in the heat with so like minded folk.

Great stage layouts and some challenging targets too. 

A few snaps from the weekend:

----------

